# Best way to catch redfish....



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Best baits for redfish, anyone care to add or have any comments?


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

how do you fish number 5?


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Alot of people have luck with #3 in my experience.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

5 is my favorite, slow and steady retrieve or reel and pause always produces reds and specs for me.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

usually i fish the spoon the same way you would the gulp shrimp w/ jighead


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I have never been able to land a red on a spoon in Big Lagoon. Normally I am fishing the grass flats and need something weedless to be effective. I have been lucky lately with a Zman scented shrimp on a weighted work hook so that it's almost weedless. All of my redfish have been caught on bottom or low in the water column. I have caught trout though on all except 4,5 and 7.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Bigkidneys said:


> I have never been able to land a red on a spoon in Big Lagoon. Normally I am fishing the grass flats and need something weedless to be effective. I have been lucky lately with a Zman scented shrimp on a weighted work hook so that it's almost weedless. All of my redfish have been caught on bottom or low in the water column. I have caught trout though on all except 4,5 and 7.


They sell weedless spoons, and they actually work!


----------



## mcahill4713 (Apr 26, 2013)

is number 3 a rattle trap?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> Best baits for redfish, anyone care to add or have any comments?


I would say the order varies on water color, temperature, time of year, depth, and tide in many cases.



mcahill4713 said:


> is number 3 a rattle trap?


#3 is a Mirrodine by MorroLure


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Should have had the option of real shrimp, without the popping cork.

DOA should have been mentioned as well.

Wouldn't be complete without a selection of flies.

But all of the ones in the original post work.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Go to 3 mile bridge at night under the lights and throw anything and you will catch redfish. I usually do white gulp or live/frozen shrimp on a carolina.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Menhaden Carolina rigged! Works better than artificial for the bigguns. Gold spoons also kill em for smaller ones.


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

I am a different part of the gulf, but have always caught the most with live mullet or mud minnow.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Hit them in the face with #1


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Are these tactics you all are talking about good for surf fishing at night?


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

#7 is for sure! Caught a 36in red on a blue crab last year


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm brand new starting out and think I'm gonna start out trying #1,#2 and #3. They seem to be the most popular on here.


----------

